# Filled/swollen legs after being in stable



## LaurenBay (19 September 2011)

Morning all, 

Since my mare is not on 24/7 Turnout anymore, I've noticed that in the mornings all 4 legs are swollen. No heat, no lameness. I lunged her yesterday morning, but made sure I gave her a long warmup. By the end of the session, all 4 legs were back to normal. 

Has anyone experienced this before? I can remember a Horse at my old livery who had something similar and he was never lame. 

Thanks


----------



## Pale Rider (19 September 2011)

Very common when horses are stabled, they don't move as much as they should. Always seems to return to normal when they start moving again.


----------



## Wizbang (19 September 2011)

Hiya, 

I've had alot of experience of this over the years with various Arabs.  Buy some bio flow boots and put them on (I put them on the hinds) at night and take them off in the morning ... this has stopped this in every case to my knowledge.

Sarah.


----------



## phoebeast (19 September 2011)

Yep this is very common. Just fluid from being stood. Certain types of feed, particularly ones high in fibre, can cause it. Stable bandaging helps, make sure they are all even pressure though. I walk mine round for 10 mins to help get rid of it.


----------



## LaurenBay (19 September 2011)

Thanks for the replys. She's currently on no hard feed.

I will stable bandage and see if that helps, if not I will look into boots.

Can it cause long term problems?


----------



## amandap (19 September 2011)

I've no suggestions except turn out or a bigger covered area so he can move more.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 September 2011)

Surely it means something is very wrong with/interfering with circulation?
		
Click to expand...

You are exactly right, the *lack of movement *is interfering with the horse's circulation.

Remember that horses have no muscles from the knees and hocks down, they need to move to pump the fluid upwards, which is why it went away after exercise.




			Certain types of feed, particularly ones high in fibre,
		
Click to expand...

^ I would exchange the word fibre for protein. 

The more that it happens, the easier it becomes for it to happen again as the connective tissues stretch.

Can you go back to 24/7 turnout?


----------



## PitPony (19 September 2011)

it is fluid retention from lack of movement over night...many horses get it...my mare has it in her hind legs.
I bandage her at night to help with it (padding and bandage), the support provided does help but as soon as she is out in the morning they can go down anyway. 
I would try the bandaging first as you have said.


----------



## amandap (19 September 2011)

Apologies Faracat. I deleted some of my post because I wont have time to 'back it up' today. Thanks for that though, thought I'd better explain where your first quote came from.


----------



## classicalfan (19 September 2011)

I will probablyget shot down in flames from some quarters but please don't use stable bandages unless your an expert bandager.  We ahve seen more problems caused by bad bandaging than I would care to count.  The best solution is to turn her back out - but not always possible, I know, if it isn't your yard.


----------



## Damnation (19 September 2011)

classicalfan said:



			I will probablyget shot down in flames from some quarters but please don't use stable bandages unless your an expert bandager.  We ahve seen more problems caused by bad bandaging than I would care to count.  The best solution is to turn her back out - but not always possible, I know, if it isn't your yard.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this.
My TB mare used to get filled legs. As long as they were never warm and they went down after a few mins, I never worried about them.
Current mare is the same but she is never lame and they are never warm and they go down so I leave them alone


----------



## LaurenBay (19 September 2011)

Unfourtantly 24/7 turnout is not allowed at my yard during the winter months. She will be out from 6 am-7pm though every day, thats the most turnout I can give her.

I have bandaged before, but not for a very long time. Will get my YO to check them though before I put her in. I'm sure when I start doing it. It will all come back to me.


----------



## PolarSkye (19 September 2011)

Another one with a horse prone to this.  He seems to be worse when there's a flush of grass and/or when he's had less turnout.  When he was only going out for four hours a day, we bandaged at night.  Now that he is out for a good 14/16 hours, I don't bother.  

As long as there's no heat, I'd say don't worry.  If you are worried, ring your vet and have a chat.

P


----------



## LaurenBay (19 September 2011)

PolarSkye said:



			Another one with a horse prone to this.  He seems to be worse when there's a flush of grass and/or when he's had less turnout.  When he was only going out for four hours a day, we bandaged at night.  Now that he is out for a good 14/16 hours, I don't bother.  

As long as there's no heat, I'd say don't worry.  If you are worried, ring your vet and have a chat.

P
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you should mention grass. She's just been turned back out on to the big fields, we have just had them sprayed, so were keeping the Horses off it until now.


----------



## Wizbang (19 September 2011)

Yes I second that with the bandages - boots are far easier as long as they are kept clean - much easier to deal with on a daily basis  (£50 well worth spent !!!!!) I've used them from everything from strained tendons to colic - bio flow - don't ask me the scientifics of how they work .. I just know that they do 

Sarah.


----------



## PitPony (19 September 2011)

Boots dont do anything for my horse...it is the support of a bandage that helps her swollen legs...I find my horses legs fill up more in summer than winter...amd sure it has something to do with being warm. Also new/rested grass will hold more sugar content which can contribute to swelling and fluid retention...
They have often called this Monday morning sickness...as working horses would often have the weekend off work and come out the stable on Monday morning with swollen legs due to reduced exercising over the weekend...


----------



## Victoria25 (19 September 2011)

Yes, my arab gets slightly puffy back legs when she's been in for the night - epecially if she's got a tiny bit of mudrash - goes down once she's back in the field


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (19 September 2011)

I posted a thread about pastern vasculitis, maybe I should have called it filled hind leg, as thats how it presented, and as it got no replies. Her right hind leg fills overnight but goes away when turned out. Laminitic so can't be out 24/7. Vets says probably reaction to virus and flu jab and worst case scenario liver disease. Told me to cold hose or bandage but have found turnout to be best.


----------

